# Hunt coat colors?



## FlyingChanges (Feb 28, 2010)

ChristineNJ said:


> I will be showin for the first time in a long time this year. What are the popular colors for a hunt coat for the spring & summer of 2010? Can I wear black???


Yes you can wear black. It used to be common to wear green. I wear a navy jacket. As long as the show doesnt have specific rules posted and it's not like an A rated show, which usually have specifics. But yes black is accepted =)


----------



## Void (Jun 26, 2009)

Black is fine but I suggest a Navy Blue, always always always in style, and fashionable. But above all else, get something that fits or get it tailored to fit!


----------



## Citrus (Feb 26, 2010)

I think a dark purple would be nice


----------

